# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Հղիին առաջարկում են ազատվել աշխատանքից

## Նաիրա-Naira

Բարև Ձեզ,ես պետք է ունենամ 3-րդ երեխան, արդեն մոտ 5 ամսական հղի եմ,իմ գործատուն առաջարկում է ազատվել աշխատանքից:Ես գրանցված աշխատող եմ ,նրանց տեղեկացրել եմ հղիության մասին հենց սկզբից,այն ժամանակ էլ են առաջարկել դուրս գալ,քանի որ ես մտավախություն ունեի աշխատանքում օգտագործվող  որոշ նյութերի վտանգավորության վերաբերյալ :Բայց ես որոշեցի շարունակել աշխատելը պարզապես դիմակ օգտագործելով:Հունիսի 8-ից ըստ բժշկի ցուցման կարող եմ գնալ նախածննդյան արձակուրդ,իրենք էլ ասում են ազատվի,հետո մենք աշխատանքով քեզ չենք կարող ապահովել: Ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ պաշտպանել իմ իրավունքները պահպանելով բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունները:

----------


## Գեա

> Բարև Ձեզ,ես պետք է ունենամ 3-րդ երեխան, արդեն մոտ 5 ամսական հղի եմ,իմ գործատուն առաջարկում է ազատվել աշխատանքից:Ես գրանցված աշխատող եմ ,նրանց տեղեկացրել եմ հղիության մասին հենց սկզբից,այն ժամանակ էլ են առաջարկել դուրս գալ,քանի որ ես մտավախություն ունեի աշխատանքում օգտագործվող  որոշ նյութերի վտանգավորության վերաբերյալ :Բայց ես որոշեցի շարունակել աշխատելը պարզապես դիմակ օգտագործելով:Հունիսի 8-ից ըստ բժշկի ցուցման կարող եմ գնալ նախածննդյան արձակուրդ,իրենք էլ ասում են ազատվի,հետո մենք աշխատանքով քեզ չենք կարող ապահովել: Ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ պաշտպանել իմ իրավունքները պահպանելով բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունները:


 բարի դրացիականի պահը չգիտեմ , ինչպես պետք է կազմակերպեք, դա ներանձնային խնդիր է , այն որ ձեր տնօրենը արդեն որոշել է աշխատանքից ձեզ ազատել , խոսում է նրա որակների մասին, դուք ավելի  լավ կիմանաք նրա թույլ տեղերը ինչպես խոսեք, որ ազդվի, բայց խորհուրդ կտայի աշխատանքային օրենսգրքի համապատասխան կետերը լավ ուսումնասիրել ու հետը խոսել այնպես, որ հասկանա օրենքը գիտեք... էդ դեպքում զգոն կլինի, թե չէ իր արածը լրիվ անօրինական է , հղի կնոջը գործից ազատելու իրավունք չկա, հաստատ համոզված եմ Ձեզ համոզելու են աշխատանքից դուրս գալ սեփական դիմումի համաձայն...

----------

Ariadna (16.04.2012), E-la Via (16.04.2012), keyboard (15.04.2012), Ձայնալար (15.04.2012), Մինա (15.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (16.04.2012)

----------


## Katka

Եթե քեզ համար կարևոր են իրավունքներդ, մոռացիր բարիդրացիական հարաբերույթունների մասին: Արձակման իրավունք չունեն:

----------

Ariadna (16.04.2012), Freeman (15.04.2012), keyboard (15.04.2012), Ձայնալար (15.04.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> բարի դրացիականի պահը չգիտեմ , ինչպես պետք է լազմակերպեք, դա ներանձնային խնդիր է , այն որ ձեր տնօրենը արդեն որոշել է աշխատանքից ձեզ ազատել , խոսում է նրա որակների մասին, դուք ավելի  լավ կիմանաք նրա թույլ տեղերը ինչպես խոսեք, որ ազդվի, բայց խորհուրդ կտայի աշխատանքային օրենսգրքի համապատասխան կետերը լավ ուսումնասիրել ու հետը խոսել այնպես, որ հասկանա օրենքը գիտեք... էդ դեպքում զգոն կլինի, թե չէ իր արածը լրիվ անօրինական է , հղի կնոջը գործից ազատելու իրավունք չկա, հաստատ համոզված եմ Ձեզ համոզելու են աշխատանքից դուրս գալ սեփական դիմումի համաձայն...


Ավելացնեմ, որ երբեմն տնօրենն ինքը չգիտի օրենքները և երբ օրենքը մեջբերում ես, լսում ես նույն պատասխանը "տենց բան չկա" :LOL: 
Մի խոսքով 2 էրնեկ մի տեղ չի լինում, ինչի են պետք հարաբերություններ, էն էլ բարիդրացիական մեկի հետ, ով ջանք չի խնայում քեզ գործազուրկ թողնեու համար: :Think:

----------

Ariadna (16.04.2012), E-la Via (16.04.2012), Rammstein (16.04.2012), Աթեիստ (15.04.2012), Ձայնալար (15.04.2012), Մինա (15.04.2012)

----------


## Katka

Նաիրա, ահագին փող կարաս պահանջես: Իհարկե, հղիության նպաստ չեն տա, որովհետև եթե համաձայնվես դուրս գալ, էլ չեն ձևակերպի, բայց եթե բարիդրացիական ես ուզում, հղիության նպաստդ հաշվարկիր, բազմապատկիր ութով ու ասա, փողս տվեք, ես դուրս եմ գալիս: Եթե աշխատավարձդ բարձր է իհարկե :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (15.04.2012), Ձայնալար (15.04.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Նաիրա, ահագին փող կարաս պահանջես: Իհարկե, հղիության նպաստ չեն տա, որովհետև եթե համաձայնվես դուրս գալ, էլ չեն ձևակերպի, բայց եթե բարիդրացիական ես ուզում, հղիության նպաստդ հաշվարկիր, բազմապատկիր ութով ու ասա, փողս տվեք, ես դուրս եմ գալիս: Եթե աշխատավարձդ բարձր է իհարկե


Բայց հղիության նպաստը պետությունը չի? վճարում? Կարող է աշխատել նաև հետևյալ տարբերակը, հղիության նպաստը ստանալ ու ազատվել աշխատանքից, բայց դե 1000 ու մի ֆակտոր կա, էս որ դեպքնա չգիտեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Katka

> Բայց հղիության նպաստը պետությունը չի? վճարում? Կարող է աշխատել նաև հետևյալ տարբերակը, հղիության նպաստը ստանալ ու ազատվել աշխատանքից, բայց դե 1000 ու մի ֆակտոր կա, էս որ դեպքնա չգիտեմ


Պետությունն վճարում՝ գործատուի փողերով :LOL:  Չէ, հղիությունը ձևակերպեցին, ապա մինչև հետ գալը ազատելը վտանգավոր է: Կամ էլ դիմում պետք է գրվի աշխատողի կողմից:

----------


## Aperna

> Բարև Ձեզ,ես պետք է ունենամ 3-րդ երեխան, արդեն մոտ 5 ամսական հղի եմ,իմ գործատուն առաջարկում է ազատվել աշխատանքից:Ես գրանցված աշխատող եմ ,նրանց տեղեկացրել եմ հղիության մասին հենց սկզբից,այն ժամանակ էլ են առաջարկել դուրս գալ,քանի որ ես մտավախություն ունեի աշխատանքում օգտագործվող  որոշ նյութերի վտանգավորության վերաբերյալ :Բայց ես որոշեցի շարունակել աշխատելը պարզապես դիմակ օգտագործելով:Հունիսի 8-ից ըստ բժշկի ցուցման կարող եմ գնալ նախածննդյան արձակուրդ,իրենք էլ ասում են ազատվի,հետո մենք աշխատանքով քեզ չենք կարող ապահովել: Ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ պաշտպանել իմ իրավունքները պահպանելով բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունները:


եթե պետականա,տենց օրենք կա,բայց օրենքով խոսալուց հետո դժվար կարանաս ել աշխատես ու նորմալ հարաբերություների մեջ լինես,եթե տենց բանա առաջարկել ազատվի գործից :Wink:

----------


## Sagittarius

դե մենք «թասիբով» ազգ ենք, հղի կանանց իրավունք-միրավունք, դրանք մելկի բաներ են մեզ համար. այ որ թուրքական կինո լիներ, էտ ուրիշ բան: 

Եթե ուզում ես պաշտպանել քո իրավունքները՝ պաշտպանի՛ր: Տես, թե թասիբով մարդիկ դեռ կգտնվեն ու հասարակական հնչեղություն տուր այս հարցին՝ ստեղծելով նախադեպ մնացած հղի կանանց իրավունքների համար: 
Իսկ եթե ուզում ես բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ /չնայած ինչ բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ հղի կնոջ առաջ նման պայման դնող գործատուի հետ/, ազատվիր աշխատանքից, որոշակի փոխատուցման շուրջ համաձայնության գալուց հետո: 

Ամեն դեպքում այս ամենը ծննդաբերությունից հետո. կարևորը հիմա ավելորդ չնյարդայնանաս, քեզ թեթև ծննդաբերություն և առողջ բալիկ:

----------

murmushka (16.04.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (16.04.2012), Աթեիստ (16.04.2012), Ձայնալար (16.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (16.04.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> դե մենք «թասիբով» ազգ ենք, հղի կանանց իրավունք-միրավունք, դրանք մելկի բաներ են մեզ համար. այ որ թուրքական կինո լիներ, էտ ուրիշ բան:


Տվյալ դեպքում իրոնիան բացարձակապես անհիմն է  :Smile: 
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...գրքում?
Ով չգիտի, ասեմ, որ ի վերջո օրենքը ձևափոխեցին, ընդունելի տեսքի բերեցին։

----------

Chilly (16.04.2012)

----------

